
Woz comments on the "Jobs" movie - ohjeez
https://plus.google.com/+CarmsPerez/posts/GnVTvQNgvpf?utm_content=buffer39a9a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
sp332
Already on the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7086411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7086411)

